# The Well To Hell



## Hauntful

Here is a urban legend of a short story about the Well to Hell. I am not sure if many of you heard of it but it. 

In the 1980's a scientist in Siberia was drilling for samples and his drill came to a stop about 9 miles down. After he pulled up the drill strange and unusual faint sounds echoing from the hole could be heard. Then they lowered a microphone on the drill and the scientist listened closely and the sounds were identified being as moans and screams coming from that hole, and the only explanation was that they reached the boundaries of hell.


----------



## Zombie-F

Question... what Microphone has a cable 9 miles long? After a certain distance, the cable starts to act as a HUGE capacitor, and it would cause the microphone to cease functioning. Wireless stuff hadn't even come around yet, and 9 miles is a long distance to transmit anyway even if they did have the technology. I don't buy this one at all.


----------



## Hauntful

I know this is not a tre thing but it sonded interesting for a story type thing for more information about this go here Well Hell


----------



## Zombie-F

I will say, this gives me a prop idea... I'll have to see if I can think of a way to make a well to hell. It'll have to be for Halloween 2005 though.


----------



## Sinister

I have heard of this.And for reasons that Zombie mentions, and my natural sckepticism of the religious community as a whole, it is even a bit hard for me to to swallow what is probably like many other tales before it. To me, it is no more than a clever stunt designed to draw others to different relious causes through scare tactics. I believe this no more than I believe in Faith healing, Sasquatch or The Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## dougspaulding

Hey! Don't pick on Nessie or the Bigfoot!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*Well To Hell*

*Here's a sound file:

Sounds Of Hell!*


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

As Zombie mentioned, there would've been plenty of problems at that depth. BUT, how would they know the depth of the well without some sort of measuring device... that could've reached that depth? and if they couldn't measure the hole, then perhaps it wasn't that deep after all and recording was possible?? Anyone who's peered into a well knows you can only see so far, so 'guessing' the distance (without hitting water first) would be nearly impossible without the right (and very expensive) equipment.

Also, there are microphones that can pick up sounds from an amazing amount of distance, though 9 miles is a bit of a stretch. lol

Still, though I don't subscribe to religious scare tactics such as the devil and 'demons from hell,' I like to think there is still a vast majority of the 'unexplanable' out there. How boring if there weren't.

Can you imagine? Understanding positively everything? Dull, dull, dull. Give me mystery and the unexplanable any day.


----------



## The Shape

Listening to this tape, I don't think it proves anything. It's just a bunch of sounds mixed together, and could be anything.


----------



## dougspaulding

The hell, you say. It doesn't exist. At least not as perceived. I'm not sure what those sounds are, but here's some photos of the real hell.

http://what-the-hell-is-hell.com/


----------



## Sinister

I do not dare dispute my esteemed colleague; however, here's another entirely different viewpoint on the matters of Eternal Damnation  :

http://www.kuwabatake.com/cthulhuchick/


----------



## dougspaulding

Gotta love Jack Chick!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*I don't think Hell is inside the earth anyways. Sure the Earth's core is probably as hot as Hell, but I've always believed that Heaven and Hell both were spiritual plains that can't be reached by a space ship or an earth drilling apparatus. I do however believe both places exist. But I'm not hear to convince anyone. Just let you all know that's my belief. I just thought that sound file was interesting, and would make a good Haunt sound file.*



Sinister said:


> I have heard of this.And for reasons that Zombie mentions, and my natural sckepticism of the religious community as a whole, it is even a bit hard for me to to swallow what is probably like many other tales before it. To me, it is no more than a clever stunt designed to draw others to different relious causes through scare tactics. I believe this no more than I believe in Faith healing, Sasquatch or The Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## Zombie-F

Forbidden Crypts said:


> *I just thought that sound file was interesting, and would make a good Haunt sound file.*


And that is the exact sound file I shall use when I do in fact make my "Well to Hell" prop.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmmm, maybe this link can shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## claymud

I know this is a old thread... but this is somthing that I found on another form which I belong and it had this link to a old radio play, kinda had to do with this Myth... http://www.quietplease.org/episodes.php?id=60


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I think that's the same one I posted above at this post:

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showpost.php?p=2033&postcount=7

Art Bell ought to know better I would think.


----------



## claymud

I posted a old radio show Forbidden Crypts, just pure made up fun. As for Art bell I never really listened to the show but I used to like the site till that other guy got a hold of it...


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Oh sorry. I couldn't get it to open. The one I posted was a sound cap from one of art Bell's radio broadcasts. I never listened to him before either. I'm not sure if we even get him here in the boonies of upstate NY. Or as state senator Eliot Spitzer put it...up here where everyone is "backwards adirondack people"......lol. And he's the ass that wants to be the new governor of the state.


----------



## Michigal

dougspaulding said:


> The hell, you say. It doesn't exist. At least not as perceived. I'm not sure what those sounds are, but here's some photos of the real hell.
> 
> http://what-the-hell-is-hell.com/


Nuh-uh. Hell is in Michigan, on the Livingston/Washtenaw county border. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan for demographics.

In fact, for Tax Day (today for most of the country), the postmaster is offering to send out your tax returns specially stamped. See this story:
http://tinyurl.com/gqfpg


----------



## HibLaGrande

hey I've been there! LOL


----------



## uncle willie

art bell use to play that a lot
lets get real here. hevenand/or hell ar enot reachable by a ladder or a tunnel.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

I love this place! Hell Tunnels? Hell Ladders? Where do I buy my ticket for this amusement park? Ha ha ha! 

I do believe in the paranormal though.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Faustian_Pact said:


> I love this place! Hell Tunnels? Hell Ladders? Where do I buy my ticket for this amusement park? Ha ha ha!
> 
> I do believe in the paranormal though.


When I was a kid I played Chutes and Ladders. It's kinda the same thing.


----------

